# 10,000



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DAMNIT. I really wantde to have the 10,000th post in here. I am 20 posts to late

Congratulations Mavs Board

FIRST SOUTHWEST TEAM to get 10,000 posts!!

WOOO


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Congrats fellas

Keep it up!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

So who got the 10,000th post?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Hell I didn't even notice lol. I don't know if we could found out who got the 10,000th post though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It was me... nah, J/K.

-Petey


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Woohoo. lol. Good job. Yea who got the 10,00th?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I hope it's a regular.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I just realized...1/10th of the post in the mav forum are mine


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

good work guys


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Who got the 10,000th post?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

we won't find out.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well you could but it would take some time. You would have to see how many posts there are right now in the forum then you have to check threads and look at the times to see and count how many of the posts after 10,000 there were and then you should find out which one.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Well you could but it would take some time. You would have to see how many posts there are right now in the forum then you have to check threads and look at the times to see and count how many of the posts after 10,000 there were and then you should find out which one.


go ahead and get on that...lrt us know how it went:laugh:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I was going to but then I realized it would take hours so I decided not to.


----------

